# Small spot on side of my P's eye



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

My P just aquired this spot on the side of his eye and I do not know what it is. I have never seen anything like it but I have not been in the hobby real long. He runs along the side of his tank a lot and kinda rubs his eye against it. I do not know if it could be from that? If anyone could tell me what it looks like or a good treatment I would greatly appreciate the help. These are the best pics I could get. Thanks Guys


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I never seen that before either, you talking about the red blemish by the eye ? right ? Post up your core water parameters.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

could be some type of irritation caused by ammonia or could have come in contact with heater? get a test kit and check perameters like suggested, do you have live plants in the tank? do you know what types if you do?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'd agree with the suggestion to post your water parameters.
Looks like something's haywire in that department.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

He has been in there during the tank cycling so it is probably from that. It is still there but I have finally built up some nitrates after my nitrite spike so hopefully it goes away soon. He started to get a cloudy eye but it is gone now. I will post up params if it does not go away. Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

its definitely caused by the cycle not being completed. itll go away put some aquarium salt in the tank tho whats the water temp


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help. It went away so I would say it was something from the cycle.


----------

